# Leopard Tortoises breeders



## Lil' Tortie (Aug 13, 2008)

Looking for a breeding pair/group of leopard tortoises.


----------



## TORTOISEHOME (Aug 13, 2008)

Lil' Tortie said:


> Looking for a breeding pair/group of leopard tortoises.



Jerry Gach in San Jose has some breeder pairs. His ad is on kingsnake.


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Aug 13, 2008)

MONGO said:


> Lil' Tortie said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for a breeding pair/group of leopard tortoises.
> ...



Thanks! I am looking at that ad.


----------



## Lil' Tortie (Aug 13, 2008)

... OR, wanted an adult female leopard tortoise (ready to breed). Please send photos and price. Thanks!


----------

